# Voller Kurs



## Troutcarp (25. August 2008)

Hey xDhab nen großes Problem , im Asv Braunschweig ist der Kurs fürn Angelschein voll , kann mir jdm sagen , wo der nächste Kurs im Umkreis von 38170 ist ??? danke im Vorraus


----------

